# 3 shots...3 birds!!!



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Had the morning off so i decided to go try a new spot i been eye ballin for awhile and it paid off!! Wasnt sure if i was gonna find anything with this bein the first time there. We got up into some cliffs where most of the snow had melted and i heard some start chukin and then spotted them running up the hill. So we hurried over there and got above where i had last seen them and sure enough Kimber went on point. He held very well and when they came up i was able to drop 2 of them! Once we found them we headed out for more. Jumped 2 more flocks but wasnt able to get any shots before they dive bombed over the hill. Finally worked our way into possition and Kimber went on a solid point. About 5 or 6 came up to the right a little too far out so i didnt shoot cuz Kimber was still locked up lookin to the left. i have learned to trust my dog and it paid off. Up come about 20 and it took me a minute with so many to finally pick one out but once i did i was able to fold another one. It was a great day with some great work from my dog. He has matured alot this year. We also saw 40-50 deer and about 20 turkeys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on the devil birds.Good looking dog.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

nice job. you sure have been poundin the hills.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That middle pic sure does justice for the terrain you were on! :wink: 

How many miles of sidewalk did you have to pound for those 3 birds? :wink: :wink: 

Nice job! I really want/need to get out after them again before its too late.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, of course I'm jealous. :wink: Good on YA. "i have learned to trust my dog and it paid off." Boy, have I learned this lesson over and over,!!!!! Keep on keeping on!! 

P.S. Good shooting!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

i wish i was walkin sidewalk when i shot them...sure would have been a heck of alot easier than where i found them....we had only been out for about 2 hours and Kimber didnt want to stand still for a picture...he wanted to keep huntin and find some more birds!! so i waited till we got home and he had calmed down enough to atleast sit down long enough for me take a picture.....should be goin out again tomorrow to see if we can find em again!!


----------

